# New cockatiel owner asking for advice and tips!



## newbirdmama (Sep 15, 2012)

It's been a long while since I've owned a tiel and I feel really new to all of it.
I am hoping some folks here can give me some good advice or tips in bonding with my new bird.


First day I brought her home early in the day and got her set up in her cage.
Didn't know much about her except that she hadn't been hand trained.
She seemed to adjust quickly and after a few hours climbed down from her perch to get a drink and then kept climbing across the front of the cage whenever I went by so I offered her some millet through the door slowly and she ate it. 
She hissed at my hands a lot at first, but seemed happy when I put my face close and talked to her. 
I offered her seed whenever she came up to the door looking like she wanted attention. Used a perch for her climb onto so since she was wary of climbing onto my hand. 

I moved her slowly a few inches out of her cage while she was distracted with the millet and let her rest on my knee and she took a little nap. 

Today she started climbing everywhere and I opened her cage and fed her and once on my hand I placed her atop her cage where I have a perch set up for her to look out the window and she really liked that. 
Later today I fed her some millet and she let me touch her head with my other hand without hissing at me or backing away! Yey!

I was able to carry her from my hand back inside her cage without a problem and without her hissing at me. 

She even whistled a couple times today-so far she's been very quiet. 
So this is the progress Ive made so far. this is her 3rd day here.

I'm trying to be very careful and only interact with her when she seems interested in coming over by me and moving slowly with getting her to trust that my hands arent going to hurt her or grab at her. 
I just try to spend 20-30 minutes of time throughout the day either talking to her or interacting carefully with her. 
Im home all day so I have lots of time but I dont want to bother her too much so just try to go over when she seems awake and curious about what I'm doing around the house. 


I havent covered her cage yet, Im worried it will scare her. 
Im waiting to vacuum the room because I dont want to scare her and thought covering her cage first might be better if Im going to vacuum the room. She seems comfortable with the coming and goings in the living room-i dont want to totally freak her out by vacuuming but I DO have to vacuum!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You're doing so well that it's hard to think of any advice to give you! You've made a lot of progress and already know how to use food bribery, and all you really need to do is to keep on doing what you're already doing.

Go ahead and vacuum with the cage uncovered and see how she responds. Most cockatiels are surprisingly unconcerned about this big noisy machine, and being able to see what's happening will probably be less scary than being under the cover and hearing a loud unexplained noise. Start at a good distance from the cage and gradually get closer. You can stop vacuuming if she starts looking too scared and maybe put her in a different place temporarily so you can finish. But she might surprise you by staying fairly calm while you vacuum right under the cage.

When you cover the cage for the first time, do it slowly and talk to her reassuringly while you do it. She might look a little nervous but she probably won't freak out.


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

you have made very good progress so far, 
http://cockatielcottage

-this website is very helpful, there are lots of advice.
if you have to vacum, maybe you could move her into another room
or you could just sweep the room instead?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

It sounds like you're doing great with her. I think you can start spending more time with if you want. It sounds like she wants your attention.

Also, you don't have to cover her cage. Although a lot of members do- I do- some of our members don't. It's whatever works best for you and your tiel. If you do cover, don't cover completely and/or have a night light to help avoid night frights.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

You are doing a great job with your new cockatiel,going at the bird's pace works the best.They are a real joy having around and so loving.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks like things are coming along fine.


----------



## Payton Leeroy (Sep 10, 2012)

Hah! I didn't even THINK about the vacuum scaring Little Dragon when I used it right next to his cage.. Glad I did start on the other side of the room, but he seemed less scared of it than my dog is. I didn't even notice him giving any frightened behavior about it, though I wasn't particularly looking for it either... I'm with everyone else though, she'd probably be more comfortable if she can see the big loud thing, and it's probably best to start on the far side of the room from her cage and slowly work your way to her and keep an eye on the reactions. It's something she's going to have to get used to, as I'm sure you'd like to keep your home clean off all those seed hulls and droppings! Chances are she's already seen vacuums from where ever you got her from and she's not going to care one way or another.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I did vacumn same as I introduce any new thing to my tiels. Brought it in, set it in the middle of the room and walked away for a couple of hours. Then came in, put birds in cage (so they couldn't panic fly) and started the vacumn. Bit nervous for a minute or 2, but as it wasn't threatening them directly no big deal. Then went ahead and did my cleaning as normal. Now I don't even bother putting the birds away. They just stay up out of its path.


----------



## newbirdmama (Sep 15, 2012)

thanks for the tips guys! I didnt cover her cage to vacuum, I just started at the other end of the room and she seemed alright even when it went right under her cage.


----------



## 1cookie (Jul 14, 2009)

newbirdmama said:


> It's been a long while since I've owned a tiel and I feel really new to all of it.
> I am hoping some folks here can give me some good advice or tips in bonding with my new bird.
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations, you sound like a perfect mama for your new baby..


----------



## newbirdmama (Sep 15, 2012)

1cookie said:


> Congratulations, you sound like a perfect mama for your new baby..


Thanks! I am trying! I try not to get discouraged when she hisses at me and try to be patient. Its hard being patient-she's so cute I just want to scoop her up and cuddle and kiss her. 
Hehe!


----------



## kingston250 (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes i think you are doing very well. I know its difficult but you can do whatever you want.
I think she is so cute and learn everything very fast and attached with you in short time. Congrats for this achievement.
Craigslist Arlington


----------

